# Water Shot



## XCountryGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just looked in on icassel's post and I am a little intimidated to post this shot, but...







C&C welcome and I promise not to whine.


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 19, 2010)

Bump. 
Is it too over done (too many similar shots)?


----------



## untung (Sep 21, 2010)

ok, here it goes.............I am still trying to determine the theme of your picture, what it is trying to tell. Just my 2 cents.:blushing:


----------



## XCountryGuy (Sep 22, 2010)

untung said:


> ok, here it goes.............I am still trying to determine the theme of your picture, what it is trying to tell. Just my 2 cents.:blushing:



I would say, like any macro shot, I am trying to show water from a view that you haven't seen before. I see that several members have posted water drop shots and water crowns, so this would fall into the same category as those, imo.

For me personally, i love how the water gets frozen and looks like ice or glass. I love the way you begin to realize that what looks like a stream of water is actually globs of water. The stream started from a fountain head on the right so I also like the way gravity is acting on the stream to create the angled shape.

It also test my ability to light and capture a scene. This shot would not work with a camera mounted flash. 

Thanks for looking and for commenting.


----------



## Micah (Sep 26, 2010)

Cracks me up. As I stick my nose in the air....."what is it trying to tell?"

 Sometimes they are just beautiful for no reason and sometimes they are just freakin' cool. Get over yourself.


----------

